# Food Help!!



## allison13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello! This is my first time posting so hi everyone! I'm getting my little girl on Monday and I just want to make sure this food combo is good! If not then I have time to return and get different foods! The whole protein/fat/fiber confuses me and I've done as much research as possible and it's just the one thing that I still don't fully understand.

I got Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diets Green Pea & Chicken Formula Dry Cat Food (I added the link incase anyone wanted to check it out!) This is from the website and also what it says on the bag: Crude Protein (min.) 30.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 8.0%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%.
http://www.petco.com/product/110032...y-Cat-Food.aspx?CoreCat=CatFFB_NaturalBalance

I also got Whole Earth Farms Grain Free Real Turkey & Duck Cat Food: Crude Protein (Min.) 35.0%, Crude Fat (Min.) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (Max.) 4.0%, Moisture (Max.) 11.0%.
http://www.petco.com/product/127665...rkey-And-Duck-Cat-Food.aspx?CoreCat=LookAhead

Will these be fine together? Or should I switch one out for a different brand? I was torn between Blue Buffalo Basics Limited Ingredient Grain Free Duck & Potato Indoor Adult Cat Food Crude Protein (min.) 30.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 6.0%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%.
http://www.petco.com/product/125143...dult-Cat-Food.aspx?CoreCat=CatFFB_BlueBuffalo

and Merrick Limited Ingredient Diet Grain Free Turkey Cat Food: Crude protein (min.)&#8230;32.00%, Crude fat (min.)&#8230;14.00%, Crude fiber (max.)&#8230;4.00%, Moisture (max.)&#8230;11.00%.
http://www.petco.com/product/127397...e-Turkey-Cat-Food.aspx?CoreCat=CatFFB_Merrick

I wanted to get the Blue Buffalo and the Merrick because they had different sources of protein but then I saw the Whole Earth Farms brand and it had both Turkey and Duck and I thought I would try and save some money and just got that one. But after doing some research on it I haven't found many reviews. I bought Wellness but after reading reviews on how it upset some hedgies tummies I returned it for the Whole Earth Farms.

If I could get some opinions on what you all think? Should I return the Whole Earth Farms and get the Blue Buffalo and the Merrick food? Or any other opinions on what worked for you? I would really appreciate any help!

ALSO
When is it okay to introduce snacks to your new hedgie? I've read conflicting reports, some say not for weeks and some say right away! I got some live mealworms and some soft cat food (Wellness healthy indulgence pouches) and I would like to use them for bonding the first week! But if it's going to upset her stomach then I'll hold off.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would keep feeding whatever food your girl is currently on if at all possible. At least until she's settled in and eating with no problems and pooping with no problems. After that then you can attempt to slowly move her on to a new food. But only introduce one new food at a time and make sure she's eating it and not having any problems before introducing another one.

Your choices in food look fine. But keep in mind that hedgehogs can be rather picky and she might not like one of them or any of them. Be sure to buy the smallest size bags possible. Some pet stores will take back an open bag if most of it is still there, so that's something to ask about.

Treats, again, I would let her settle in before offering her anything. Once she's eating normally (it's normal for them to not eat much or at all for the first day or two) and any green poo has cleared up, you can start offering her treats. But just like with the food, only offer 1 new treat at a time. That way if it causes a tummy upset you'll know what caused it.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Totally agree with you ShinyDistraction! 

Let her settle in and develop good eating habits for a couple weeks. What was she on at the breeders or where you got her from? 
If she was on something horrible, then after about 5 days, you can introduce a new food, just a few kibble at a time and see if there are any problems.

I would only offer her treats if she's eating her "dinner". Depending on her age, she may not eat bugs or mealworms for a while. You may have to offer insects a few times before she'll eat them and some hedgies end up never eating them. Those who do eat them LOVE them. 

As said before, hedgies are notoriously picky. You don't know from one day to the next what they'll eat. 

Having a mix of at least 2 foods is great, in case of recall or change of ingredients. 

Enjoy your new little one.


----------



## allison13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the input! I wasn't going to be switching her over immediately! I was more worried about the food brands! 

I just didn't know if those brands would be okay or if I should add a third in there. The two brands that I did buy came in only 2 pound bags so it won't be awful if she doesn't like them. 

Should I add a third? Would it be okay for it to be another Chicken or turkey? Or will the two just be okay for now? (After she settles in and I change it over slowly!)

I just want the best for her! Thank you guys again!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Ya, like I said, what you've picked so far looks good. I've heard of people doing as many as four foods in their mix, so it's really up to you on that. I don't think having multiple foods with the same protein would be a problem at all. I think you'll have to just try things and see what works best for you and your hedgehog.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, just try one at a time.

The last word will be your new hedgie. Be aware that many hedgies won't eat the Natural Balance. My Nara ate it for a while but then quit.

The Merrick was in my old mix, it seemed OK, a little high in protein, but you can balance it out by adding something a little lower in protein. I liked the Merrick because it was all from US ingredients. I did think it smelled funny. 

There are some excellent threads you may want to check out for possible foods. There are so many options--raw feeding, make your own, there's the Honest Kitchen-which is dehydrated human grade food and all kinds of interesting things.
Hedgehog nutrition is something that we are constantly learning from each other about, since the specific requirements are not known. 

But get her settled and make sure she's eating, pooping and doing well, then you can start the fun!

There is a safe treat list (check the stickies) too.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I use natural balance but in the salmon flavor/recipe. I think it's probably Oliver's least favorite food, he will pick out the other kibbles first. But he will eat it. It's a decent food quality wise I think and it works well for me for now. I like to keep my hedgies mixes well rounded with different meats instead of all chicken or all turkey or duck. Makes meal time more interesting I think. I also look to have variety in the fruit and veggie ingredients also. So if I have a pea food I might get a rice and then maybe a sweet potato food to go with it if that makes sense.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I also wanted to add on to what shiny distraction brought up about waiting to change food, the more variables you introduce to your hedgie (new home, new food, new people, etc.) the more guessing games you have to play should anything go wrong. The best thing to remember when you want to adjust anything for your hedgie is limit the amount of change. Take things slow and do them one at a time to both limit the amount of stress on your guy and to make it easier on yourself to catch aversions to certain things. Just for example, if you change your hedgies shampoo and then change laundry detergent within the same week and then all of a sudden he starts scratching it may be difficult to pinpoint exactly what is the cause. its the same idea with the food as with everything else.


----------

